# Programmieren lernen



## Nils_ (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Ich will Programmieren lernen, welche Tools brauch ich dafür, könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben.


----------



## Ahab (15. Oktober 2010)

Das kommt darauf an WAS du lernen willst. Welche Sprache solls denn sein?


----------



## Special-Agent-J (15. Oktober 2010)

wenn du noch kein plan hast was du programmieren wills würde ich dir als sprache c# und microsoft visual studio + xna game studio empfehlen, dann suchst du im internet einfach paar tutorials, wenn du dann schon paar grundlegende sachen kannst ladest du dir noch antme! runter das macht total spaß und man lernt wirklich gut programmieren dabei
und danach kannste mit xna spiele(für xbox, windows phone 7, windows xp;vista;7) und mit c# programme jeglicher art programmieren
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
gruß jonny


----------



## Nils_ (15. Oktober 2010)

Special-Agent-J schrieb:


> wenn du noch kein plan hast was du programmieren wills würde ich dir als sprache c# und microsoft visual studio + xna game studio empfehlen, dann suchst du im internet einfach paar tutorials, wenn du dann schon paar grundlegende sachen kannst ladest du dir noch antme! runter das macht total spaß und man lernt wirklich gut programmieren dabei
> und danach kannste mit xna spiele(für xbox, windows phone 7, windows xp;vista;7) und mit c# programme jeglicher art programmieren
> ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
> gruß jonny



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Nils_ (15. Oktober 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an WAS du lernen willst. Welche Sprache solls denn sein?



Also erstmal nur für Windows 7. Welche Programmsprache des is weis ich nicht.


----------



## david430 (15. Oktober 2010)

also ich würde dir java ans herz legen. du lernst da als anfänger immernoch am besten! du kannst da zwar nicht so gut die hardware adressieren, aber schöne sachen kommen damit trotzdem zustande! dafür bräuchtest du die jdk, gibts auf der sun.com seite, und eclipse, womit du dann schreibst.... als buch gäbs dann "java ist eine insel"


----------



## Nils_ (15. Oktober 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> also ich würde dir java ans herz legen. du lernst da als anfänger immernoch am besten! du kannst da zwar nicht so gut die hardware adressieren, aber schöne sachen kommen damit trotzdem zustande! dafür bräuchtest du die jdk, gibts auf der sun.com seite, und eclipse, womit du dann schreibst.... als buch gäbs dann "java ist eine insel"



Hast du Links für mich.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Java Buch:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)

Java Development Kit:
Java SE Downloads - Sun Developer Network (SDN)
(dann nach JDK sehen)

Zwei brauchbare IDEs (Entwicklungsumgebungen):



Eclipse
NetBeans


----------



## Nils_ (15. Oktober 2010)

Super Danke!


----------



## bingo88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem. Falls weitere Fragen auftauchen, einfach melden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

Im grunde ist es egal wwas du lernst. Die Sprachen mitsamt den befehlen ähneln sich in der Regel. 

Mein Tip wäre Delphi. Und dann über gehen zu C++. 

So lernst du 2 gebräuchliche Sprachen kennen und kannst nach einer kurzen eingewöhnung die restlichen Sprachen dann auch.


----------



## david430 (15. Oktober 2010)

bei java ist auch der übergang zu c++ gegeben. am ende steht ja meistens immer c++, aber fürn anfang ist java mal ganz net, man kann recht schnell erfolge sammeln...^^ ist aber doch so komplex, um brauchbares zu machen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

Erfolge kann man überall haben. Im grunde kommt natürlich wieder der Satz


```
[SIZE=2][COLOR=#808080][COLOR=Black]unit Unit1;[B][COLOR=Black]
 [/B][COLOR=Black]interface[COLOR=Black]uses[B][COLOR=Black][/B][COLOR=Black]  Forms, Dialogs;
 
type  TForm1 = class(TForm)
    procedure FormCreate(Sender: TObject); [COLOR=Black] end;[B]
 
var
  [/B]Form1: TForm1;
 [COLOR=Black]implementation 
[COLOR=Black]procedure TForm1.FormCreate(Sender: TObject); begin
  [COLOR=#008000]  ShowMessage('Hallo Welt');
  
end;
[COLOR=#808080] 
[COLOR=Black]end.[/SIZE]
```


----------



## david430 (16. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Erfolge kann man überall haben. Im grunde kommt natürlich wieder der Satz
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




hör auf!!!

wie mich diese 2 wörter zur weißglut bringen

also grundsätzlich ist zu sagen, dass sich java recht gut an c++ orientiert. es ist ebenso ne objektorientierte sprache und ähnelt c++ eben sehr,...


----------



## Nils_ (16. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank,
Habt ihr Links für mich wo man sich nicht erst registrieren muss?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich denke hallo Welt hat jeder mal geschrieben 

Aber du bestätigst noch einmal das was ich schon sagte kann man eine kann man fast alle nach etwas einarbeiten.

Nils_ wiso musst du dich irgendwo regestrieren ? 

Die meiste Programiersoftware kann man so rnterladen als Trial oder Test Version.
Manches ist auch freeware. Und selbst wenn einen Spam Acount hat doch jeder...


----------



## david430 (16. Oktober 2010)

also als erstes brauchste die jdk:
https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...ProductRef=jdk-6u22-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer

musst halt plattform,... auswählen.

und eclipse gibts hier:
Eclipse Downloads

und da dann den obersten und die plattform auswählen,...


----------



## Ahab (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde Angfangs noch gar nicht mal zu Netbeans oder eclipse greifen, der Funktionsumfang beider Programme erschließt sich einem Anfänger noch gar nicht. Die ersten Codes würde ich nur mit der Konsole und dem Editor von Windows schreiben. So lernst du die Syntax am besten und hast nicht Unmengen von Optionen, Dialogen und Klimbim um dich herum, die dich nur verwirren. 

Wenn du dich etwas besser zurecht findest kannst du dir gern eclipse herunterladen und damit arbeiten, dann wirst du es auch sehr zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## david430 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich würde Angfangs noch gar nicht mal zu Netbeans oder eclipse greifen, der Funktionsumfang beider Programme erschließt sich einem Anfänger noch gar nicht. Die ersten Codes würde ich nur mit der Konsole und dem Editor von Windows schreiben. So lernst du die Syntax am besten und hast nicht Unmengen von Optionen, Dialogen und Klimbim um dich herum, die dich nur verwirren.
> 
> Wenn du dich etwas besser zurecht findest kannst du dir gern eclipse herunterladen und damit arbeiten, dann wirst du es auch sehr zu schätzen wissen.



warum soll er denn die vorteile von autovervollständigung und fehleranstreichung nicht von anfang an nutzen können.  wir haben im ersten IT unterricht in der schule auch erstmal mit dos gearbeitet, wenn ich so die sache im nachhinein betrachte, denke ich mir, dass es das nicht gebraucht hätte. du könntest auch mit jcreator anfangen, aber eclipse wäre m.m.n. nicht schlecht. klar wirste noch net alle funktionen auf anhieb wissen, aber warum auch. ich weiß se auch net alle, nicht mal ansatzweise , aber trotzdem ist mit eclipse ein gutes arbeiten gewährleistet. und man muss ja nicht jeden button benutzen,... aber man könnte, wenn man wollte^^


----------



## Nils_ (16. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr auch villeicht Programme auf deutsch?


----------



## david430 (16. Oktober 2010)

Nils_ schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch villeicht Programme auf deutsch?



ich weiß nicht, wie Du Dir programmieren vorstellst, aber englisch würd zwingend vorausgesetzt. je früher Du Dich dran gewöhnst, desto besser. es sind alle befehle etc. in englisch. auch alles andere wird in englisch geführt, um die englische sprache rumzukommen beim programmieren ist so, wie der kampf von dem einen kerl gegen die windmühlen.find Dich damit ab...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

Jo Ohne englisch wirst du keinen Erfolg haben. Imn grunde sagst du es ja so;

wenn eingabe auf knopf .... dann.... 
Wenn eingabe auf Knopf.... dann beende.

Nur eben in englisch. Mit deutsch braucht man in der Programierung gar nicht anfangen. Aber ich weiß von Delphi das es da Deutsche Menüs und Hilfen gibt. Aber die befehle sind immer noch in Englisch.


----------



## Nils_ (16. Oktober 2010)

aah ja


----------



## Sundog (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine ersten Programmiererfahrungen mit Java Kara gemacht. Damit kann man einen kleinen Marienchenkäfer programmieren den man dann durch die Welt scheucht. Anfangen kann man da am besten mit dem Automaten Kara, der die Programmierung ganz einfach über eine kleine grafische Oberfläche ermöglicht. Dem Programm liegen kleine Aufgabenprogramme bei zu welchen auch die passenden Lösungen parat sind. Später kann man dann mit dem "Programm schreiben" weiter machen, dann gibt es nähmlich auch die Möglichkeit in der Java Kara eigenen Sprache (eine Abwandlung von Java mit einfachen Befehlen wie kara.move und kara.putLeaf) zu welchem es dann auch wieder die kleinen bis großen Aufgaben die einem dann ganz einfach solche Grundkenntnisse wie while und die Möglichkeiten und Beschränkungen von Variablen beibringt. Danach kann man dann mit einer anderen Sprache wie C/++, Delphi (damit habe ich weitergemacht) oder Java.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber warum mit ner Grüppelsprache (sorry für den Ausdruck, so isses aber) anfangen, wenn man später eh umsteigen muss? 

Manchmal muss man halt einfach die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen, Ohren anlegen und durch. Am Ende spart man sich so verdammt viel Zeit und hat keinen alten Ballast an Board, der dann vielleicht sogar zu irritationen führt.

Um Englisch kommste aber nicht drum rum, und jetzt nicht nur auf programmieren bezogen. Schau das du ein möglichst gutes Englisch in Wort und Schrift hast. Ohne kommste heute nicht mehr weit, es sei denn du machst Maurer, Klempner, etc. 

In sehr vielen Berufen ist die Fachliteratur einfach auf Englisch und auch sonst von englischen Begriffen durchzogen. Von Unis/Hochschulen will ich mal lieber nicht erst anfangen, denn da ist faktisch alles was nicht absoluter Grundlagenstoff ist eben auf Englisch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja so schlimm ist das auch nicht wenn man ein paar Brocken beherscht kommt man zumindest in der Prokramierung recht weit. Und so schwer ist es nicht man braucht ja am anfang nur ein paar befehle wie begin, than, false,end, if, or,


----------



## Nils_ (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Java Control Panel installiert, ich komm damit aber net kla, wie funktioniert das Programm, was kann man mit dem machen?
Eclipse: Wie kann ich damit Programmieren?


----------



## kassi (17. Oktober 2010)

Am besten Du kaufst Dir einige Bücher zum Thema Programmieren und ab dann heisst es Learning by Doing ohne Ende. Sorry, aber zu fragen wie man mit Eclipse programmieren kann zeigt schon, dass Du viel mehr selbst lernen musst. Programmieren heisst aus eigener Erfahrung zu lernen, welcher Weg zum Ziel führt, es gibt nicht für jedes Problem ein Kochrezept, sondern x-verschiedene. Wir können Dir zwar jedes Mal erklären, wie Du welches Problem löst, aber Du solltest schon erstmal den Unterschied zwischen Klassen, Headern usw. kennen.


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2010)

kassi schrieb:


> Am besten Du kaufst Dir einige Bücher zum Thema Programmieren und ab dann heisst es Learning by Doing ohne Ende. Sorry, aber zu fragen wie man mit Eclipse programmieren kann zeigt schon, dass Du viel mehr selbst lernen musst. Programmieren heisst aus eigener Erfahrung zu lernen, welcher Weg zum Ziel führt, es gibt nicht für jedes Problem ein Kochrezept, sondern x-verschiedene. Wir können Dir zwar jedes Mal erklären, wie Du welches Problem löst, aber Du solltest schon erstmal den Unterschied zwischen Klassen, Headern usw. kennen.



ich kann dir größtenteils recht geben. aber eher, wenn man mal ein wenig programmiert hat, am anfang kann man da schon gut tipps geben, wenn bspw. um definitionen geht.

also nils. bei ecplise musste en neues java projekt erstellen und in dieses projekt kommt dann eine java klasse rein... sieht dann so aus, wie en windows dokument^^


----------



## Ezio (17. Oktober 2010)

Nimm zum Anfang besser NetBeans, lässt sich wesentlich einfacher bedienen


----------



## kassi (17. Oktober 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Nimm zum Anfang besser NetBeans, lässt sich wesentlich einfacher bedienen



Finde bei beiden tut sich von der Bedienung nicht viel. Netbeans benutzt man eher, wenn man ne GUI erstellt. Eclipse ist etwas schneller mMn...


----------



## Nils_ (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab kein Plan wie man ein Programm schreibt.
Was mus ich schreiben wenn das Brogramm sich öffnen soll und dann einen Text anzeigen soll, wie macht man ein Menü?
(Eclipse)


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie stellst du dir das vor?

Glaubst du man schreibt 5 Zeilen und man hat nen fertiges Programm?

Nimm dir BITTE ein Tutorial, da werden lauter solche Fragen geklärt und systematisch eingeführt. 

Es wurde ja schon gesagt, das JavaisteineInsel ne recht gute Seite ist. Mit der hab ich auch angefangen programmieren in Java zu lernen.


----------



## Ahab (17. Oktober 2010)

Hol dir unbedingt entsprechende Lektüre, ich kann "Sprechen sie Java?" empfehlen und geh die Kapitel durch, programmier die Aufgaben nach und versuch die angegebenen Codes nachzuvollziehen. 

Ohne einen minimalen Ansatz von Anleitung wirst du vorne und hinten nur Bahnhof verstehen. Und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, verzichte vorerst auf Eclipse oder Netbeans und nimm einen simplen Editor zur Hand (Java Editor ist gut!) und schreib damit. Und kompiliert und ausgeführt wird mit der Konsole. Für deine Belange reicht das und du wirst nicht durch Unmengen Funktionen und Optionen verwirrt. Klar hat Eclipse bequeme Nebenfunktionen, derer wirst du dir wahrscheinlich aber noch gar nicht bewusst sein.


----------



## david430 (17. Oktober 2010)

muss meinem vorredner recht geben. wenn wir dir hier alles erklären würden, was ne schleife ist, was ein objekt ist, was eine methode ist, etc. etc. dann würde der thread hier ein paar 1000 seiten haben. bitte lese sich ein und wenn du was nicht verstehst, dann kannste hier gerne fragen...


----------



## Nils_ (17. Oktober 2010)

OK vielen Dank!


----------



## docdent (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde dir *Java* empfehlen. Ich selber bin Delphi-Fan und hab auch mal C programmiert. Seit ein paar Tagen muss ich mich mit Java beschäftigen, weil mein Sohn das in der Schule macht. Und zwar speziell mit der Umgebung "greenfoot". Mein Eindruck: Java ist sicher nicht perfekt und keineswegs für jede Aufgabe geeignet - aber ein vergleichsweise einfacher Einstieg ins Programmieren. Und das erworbene Wissen kann man ggf. für andere Programmiersprachen (wie C++) weiterverwenden.

Die Java-Entwicklungsumgebung "greenfoot" (Greenfoot - The Java Object World) erlaubt wiederum einen schnellen Einstieg in die objektorientierte Programmierung mit Java und liefert sehr schnell anschauliche Ergebnisse. Sogar einfache Spiele à la Moorhuhn sind relativ einfach zu schreiben und es gibt auf der Seite auch etliche Video-Tutorials und Beispielprogramme (auch viele Spiele).

Nur um Englisch wirst du so oder so nicht herumkommen .


----------



## Nils_ (19. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich weis net was, wie ich das schreiben soll?
Was muss ich eingeben damit sich des Programm öffnet und was anzeigt?


----------



## docdent (19. Oktober 2010)

Nils_ schrieb:


> Aber ich weis net was, wie ich das schreiben soll?
> Was muss ich eingeben damit sich des Programm öffnet und was anzeigt?



Du gehst auf Greenfoot - The Java Object World und da auf "getting started"

Als erstes brauchst du Java an sich, und zwar die Entwicklungumgebung (also nicht nur die Laufzeitumgebung, die man ja oft eh auf dem PC hat.) Dazu gehst Du auf die Seite von Sun, die da verlinkt ist. Ich stoße da auf diesen Link und wähle meine Windows-Version, klicke auf "continue", lade die Datei herunter und installiere Java.

Dann brauchst Du greenfoot selber, das bekommst Du hier: Greenfoot - Download. Auch das lädst Du runter und startest das Setup.

Dann starte Greenfoot selber. Es kommt ein Fenster, in dem Greenfoot dir zeigt, welches Java auf deinem PC installiert ist - es sollte das von gerade eben sein; das klickst Du an und dann au "Launch". Wenn Du mit dem Tutorial und dem Beispielszenario startest, bekommst Du das Tutorial im Browser geöffnet und Greenfoot selber startet.

Auf Greenfoot - Video tutorials findest Du Videos, die dir erklären, wie Java-Programmierung in Greenfoot funktioniert. Ich würde die erstmal anschauen. Ein bisschen Durchbeißen muss man sich schon, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die ganzen Klammern und Schlüsselwörter anfangs komisch aussehen.


----------



## Nils_ (19. Oktober 2010)

Super vielen Dank!


----------



## Nils_ (21. Oktober 2010)

Welches Programm brauch ich um ein Programm für mein Windows Mobile Phone (HTC HD2 6.5) , für den IPod Touch   zu machen?


----------



## david430 (21. Oktober 2010)

wie stellst denn du dir programmieren vor? es dauert ewigkeiten, bis man verwertbare kenntnisse besitzt. musst mal gucken ob das mobile phone jars ausführen kann. wenn ja, dann reicht eclipse mit einer anderen jre oder so. beim ipod weiß ich eher nichts...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (21. Oktober 2010)

Um für Apple Geräte zu proggen braucht man meines Wissens einen Mac.


----------



## bingo88 (21. Oktober 2010)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Um für Apple Geräte zu proggen braucht man meines Wissens einen Mac.


Für IPhone & Co. auf jeden Fall. Und da Apple jetzt auf dem Mac auch noch Java ausrotten will, gefällt mir der Laden immer weniger. Innerhalb von knapp drei Jahren vom Apple-Jünger zum Skeptiker... so kann's gehen


----------



## Puepue (22. Oktober 2010)

Willst du jetzt für WM oder fürs Iphone programmieren?
Für Windows Mobile braucht man entweder Java (J2ME), wenn das Handy das ausführen kann oder man muss mit dem .NET Framework programmieren (zumindest angeblich )


----------



## docdent (22. Oktober 2010)

Echte (native) Programmierung für das iPhone bzw. den iPod Touch in Objective C ist m.E. sicher nichts für Programmier-Anfänger, weil da stillschweigend vorausgesetzt wird, dass man weiß was objektorientierte Programierung überhaupt ist und wie man damit umgeht.

Ich verstehe zwar, dass es Dich reizt, gleich "richtige" Programme zu schreiben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert. Dafür braucht man einfach eine ganze Menge Erfahrung. Fahranfänger machen nicht die erste Zündschlüsselumdrehung in einem Formel-1-Wagen und einen Bergsteiger wird seine erste Tour nicht auf den Mount Everst führen.


----------



## Nils_ (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja da habt ihr wol recht ich lern erstmal Programmieren für Windows.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

"erstmal" Ich glaub du unterschätzt das etwas. Wenn du wirklich dafür richtig programmieren lernen willst, kannste da locker mehrere Jahre drin versenken, auch wenn man mit paar Monaten schon relativ weit kommt. Trotzdem hab ich z.B. obwohl ich schon Jahre lang Java programmiert hab und auch etwas C/C++ vor kurzem auch noch massig neues lernen müssen, weil ich bisher einfach nicht die nötigen Problemstellungen hatte, um die spezifischen Probleme zu sehen 

Stack overflow und Heap overflow


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2010)

... oder wenn man diese Overflows geschickt nutzen möchte um sich ne Root-Shell zu ergaunern


----------



## Nils_ (22. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> "erstmal" Ich glaub du unterschätzt das etwas. Wenn du wirklich dafür richtig programmieren lernen willst, kannste da locker mehrere Jahre drin versenken, auch wenn man mit paar Monaten schon relativ weit kommt. Trotzdem hab ich z.B. obwohl ich schon Jahre lang Java programmiert hab und auch etwas C/C++ vor kurzem auch noch massig neues lernen müssen, weil ich bisher einfach nicht die nötigen Problemstellungen hatte, um die spezifischen Probleme zu sehen
> 
> Stack overflow und Heap overflow



Ich muss mal schaun wie schwer das ist, aber für windows zu Programmieren ist doch am leichtesten, oder?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (22. Oktober 2010)

Was heißt für Windows programmieren, es kommt immer auf die Sprache an, in der du programmierst.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2010)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Was heißt für Windows programmieren, es kommt immer auf die Sprache an, in der du programmierst.


Eben. Und wenn man Windows mittels plain C und Win32-API programmiert, ist das auch recht weit von einfach entfernt. Kein Vergleich zu Windows Forms & C#.


----------



## david430 (22. Oktober 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Für IPhone & Co. auf jeden Fall. Und da Apple jetzt auf dem Mac auch noch Java ausrotten will, gefällt mir der Laden immer weniger. Innerhalb von knapp drei Jahren vom Apple-Jünger zum Skeptiker... so kann's gehen



hat lange genug gedauert aber gut, bin trotzdem stolz auf Dich

ad topic:

im endeffekt ist es auch nix anderes unter windows, als unter anderen sprachen. klar sind ein paar sachen anders, spezifizierte befehle bei handys etc. aber um eben am handy arbeiten zu können, braucht man eben erfahrung und diese sammelt am besten am pc, bevor man so ne handy app vor sich hin programmiert und dann damit alles schrottet...^^


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja, "nur" nen paar andere Befehle würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen. Wenn du nen 0 8 15 Programm schreibst ohne Plattform spezifische Sachen, dann gibt sichs eigentlich garnix.

Sobald du aber gui etc machst von Hand oder thread programmierung etc, dann wirste nen riesen unterschied feststellen.

Denn Unix/Linux nutzt POSIX und Windows halt die win32API. Das ist schon nen riesen Unterschied. POSIX hat rund 100 Befehle und die win32API mehrere Hundert wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab aus ner Vorlesung.

Gut Ab WinXP kann wohl Windows auch POSIX verarbeiten, aber trotzdem haste nen ziemlichen Unterschied den man nicht klein reden sollte.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja, WinAPI erschlägt einen


----------



## Nils_ (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand für mich nen link zu einem Deutschen Tutorial für Eclipse


----------



## Nils_ (12. November 2010)

Mit welchem Programm kann ich was für mein HTC HD2 Programmieren?


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2010)

Für deinen was?


----------



## UnnerveD (13. November 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Für deinen was?



Für sein smartphone...


@topic
Prinzipiell kannst du Apps für smartphones in jeder Sprache schreiben, wenn du den Code entsprechend anpasst - allerdings kannst du wohl auch mit Google's App Builder arbeiten ohne Programierkenntnisse zu besitzen (Googleacc vorausgesetzt).

Für andere Alternativen einfach mal googlen, dafür gibt es das Ding ja


----------



## Nils_ (13. November 2010)

Auf meinem Smartphone leuft aber Windows mobile, kein Androit


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2010)

laufen die ned eh alle mit java?


----------



## bingo88 (14. November 2010)

AFAIK nutzt Windows Mobile das .NET Compact Framework.


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2010)

najo, damit müsst ihm doch quasi schon geholfen sein ^^


----------



## Nils_ (15. November 2010)

OK. Und welches Programm brauch ich nun um was für Windows mobile zu programmieren? (Link)


----------



## bingo88 (15. November 2010)

Einmal hier ne Gesamtübersicht: Windows Mobile Developer Center - Windows Mobile, Windows CE, Compact Framework | MSDN Online

Im Speziellen VS2010 Express for Windows Phone: Entwicklung für Windows Phone mit den Windows Phone Developer Tools


----------



## Nils_ (15. November 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Einmal hier ne Gesamtübersicht: Windows Mobile Developer Center - Windows Mobile, Windows CE, Compact Framework | MSDN Online
> 
> Im Speziellen VS2010 Express for Windows Phone: Entwicklung für Windows Phone mit den Windows Phone Developer Tools



Vielen Dank


----------



## Supeq (16. November 2010)

Alle werfen hier mit IDE und API vorschlägen um sich, aber ich denke Nils ist Anfänger 

Erstmal solltest du die Grundlagen aus dem FF beherschen (Variablen/Typen, Schleifen, Zusammenhang Klassen/Objekte, Boolsche Algebra) bevor du anfängst dich mit speziellen Programmiersprachen und Libraries zu beschäftigen!

Just my few cents


----------



## docdent (16. November 2010)

Supeq schrieb:


> Alle werfen hier mit IDE und API vorschlägen um sich, aber ich denke Nils ist Anfänger
> 
> Erstmal solltest du die Grundlagen aus dem FF beherschen (Variablen/Typen, Schleifen, Zusammenhang Klassen/Objekte, Boolsche Algebra) bevor du anfängst dich mit speziellen Programmiersprachen und Libraries zu beschäftigen!
> 
> Just my few cents



Sehe ich auch so. Ich hab ja schonmal vorgeschlagen: Java und die Bigfoot-Umgebung. Das ist ein spielerischer Einstieg ins Programmieren. Wenn man da Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, kann man sich dann in die "richtige" Welt hinauswagen. Sinnvolle Sachen machen kann man halt erst, wenn man schon programmieren kann. Aber mit dem Programmieren von Mobilphone-Apps _anfangen_ zu wollen, ist einfach unrealistisch.


----------



## Nils_ (16. November 2010)

docdent schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Ich hab ja schonmal vorgeschlagen: Java und die Bigfoot-Umgebung. Das ist ein spielerischer Einstieg ins Programmieren. Wenn man da Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, kann man sich dann in die "richtige" Welt hinauswagen. Sinnvolle Sachen machen kann man halt erst, wenn man schon programmieren kann. Aber mit dem Programmieren von Mobilphone-Apps _anfangen_ zu wollen, ist einfach unrealistisch.



Ja ich bin noch Anfänger. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Programme für den GTR gemacht.
Habt ihr Dowenload-Links?


----------



## docdent (16. November 2010)

docdent schrieb:


> Du gehst auf Greenfoot - The Java Object World und da auf "getting started"
> 
> Als erstes brauchst du Java an sich, und zwar die Entwicklungumgebung (also nicht nur die Laufzeitumgebung, die man ja oft eh auf dem PC hat.) Dazu gehst Du auf die Seite von Sun, die da verlinkt ist. Ich stoße da auf diesen Link und wähle meine Windows-Version, klicke auf "continue", lade die Datei herunter und installiere Java.
> 
> ...



Alles schon geschrieben. Ich zitiere mich einfach mal selber


----------



## Nils_ (17. November 2010)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## msimpr (17. November 2010)

Ihr könnt auch mit C# beginnen


----------



## ronello (17. November 2010)

ich hätte noch das im anhang 
hoffe das hilft dir mit java
übrigens ist das auch wichtig: Installation von Java auf einem Windows-Rechner (einfach schritt für schritt durch gehen)


----------

